# Fluff or essential



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I will be laying HO ME flex track, so is this kit a good value/investment, or basically fluff 









Deluxe 7-piece HO Gauge Track Laying Set


DetailsWhether you're a beginner or an old pro, laying track accurately is the secret to trouble-free operation of your model railroad.Tracklaying tool provides smooth model train track layoutIncludes ballast spreader for easy even spreading of ballastTrack tool provides a straight edge to cut...




www.micromark.com


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Speaking only to the utility of those items, I wouldn't use them. Or, I haven't, so far. To me, the various brands of flexible track lengths are all pretty solid, and I don't hand lay track. I do make my own turnouts, but that just needs an NMRA scale gauge. So, I would not use the spacer. I ballast by using other methods, so ditto on the ballast spreader. 

However, someone inclined to use them might find them beneficial. More experienced people who want to get track down and ballasted would probably not need them. Take your pick.

As to whether-or-not the offer is a 'deal', you'd have to price out the individual items and add their prices. My guess is you'd save a few dollars, maybe five. But I haven't looked to see.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Maybe, if there was a 50% off sale.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The items aren't sold individually, so you can't price them out... I do have this set, bought way back in 2003, and it was about $25.

Here's the way I see each item (in the order listed in the description)::

Ballast Spreader (only item available separately) -- convenient, but not too much better than shaking it out of a paper cup pinched into a spout. It still takes a little doing to get the ballast to flow, especially with sizes larger than Fine. You will still need to groom the ballast a little before gluing it down.
Track Tool -- if you WERE going to cut track with a razor saw, this would probably be great. Since rail nippers or a motor tool with a cutoff wheel work MUCH better for cutting track, it's kind of worthless for it's intended purpose (but see below).
Parallel Tool -- works fine, but so little of my track is parallel, 2" spacing, that it's sole function for me is to keep paper from blowing away.

Soldering tool -- well, it DOES keep the tip of your iron right on the joint, so if your hands are a bit unsteady, maybe a good idea. The problem is that it's not metal, and therefore makes it harder to place heat sinks close to the joint to protect plastic ties (but see below)
Flex Track Alignment Tool: since ME flex track stays where you put it, this is about as useful as a rubber crutch. It does work to keep joints aligned, but so does a steel ruler or yardstick.
Radius Tool -- makes a great cat toy. Absolutely worthless for laying out curves. If you want to lay curves well, use a trammel. These: Clamp-On Trammel Points (Set of 2) allow you to convert any yardstick into a trammel.

I honestly think the reason these are only sold as a set it to use up inventory of the worthless tools that no one wants.

An essential flex track tool NOT included in this set is curve templates in the radii you plan to use, to make sure you have nice, smooth curves.

Now all that said, the Track Tool and the Soldering Tool have one unintended purpose for which they are AWESOME. Lay out your ME flex track in it's original straight configuration. Holding one end of the section, slip one of these over the rails and slide it towards the end of the section, applying firm pressure in the direction you want it to curve. The track will gradually bend in that direction in a very smooth arc. Stop when you reach the desired curvature. If the ties aren't nicely spaced, gently strike them with the non-writing end of a Sharpie until they are (prototype ties are seldom perfectly straight).


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Nope, wouldn't even buy it as a gag gift.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The soldering tool needs to be made of metal so it acts as a heat sink. As it is, I wouldn't buy any of it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have that set and it's been some what handy.
Ballast spreader is worthless.
The track tools are OK and handy at times. I used them often.
Radius gauges are nothing special, better use CTV suggestion.
Over all not worth the money IMO.

Magic


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Follow-up. 

M B Klein has a pretty good price for this set, so I bought one. I was pleasantly surprised that they are now made in aluminum, not plastic! I'm thinking that will make the set much more useful.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stejones82 said:


> Follow-up.
> 
> M B Klein has a pretty good price for this set, so I bought one. I was pleasantly surprised that they are now made in aluminum, not plastic! I'm thinking that will make the set much more useful.


Nice. Helps with the soldering tool for sure. The radius tool is still far inferior to a trammel, though.

I notice that it's still branded "MicroMark" even though you didn't get it from them.


----------

